# Capt. Mason Matejcek "Fly fishing report"



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Saturday morning I dropped my skiff in the water, loaded up my client and headed south to the remote back lakes of Port O' Connor. The tide was low and the wind was blowing hard but the back lakes did not disappoint. Throughout the day we found fish cruising over sand and grass with their backs out of the water. There were blue crabs everywhere so it wasn't hard to decide on a fly. The first fish we came to inhaled the small tan crab fly but came unbuckled shortly after. A little further up the shoreline we found another red cruising with his back out of the water, Austin my client put the fly right in the fishes path and again the fish inhaled the fly. We had similar results throughout the day with shots at groups of 2-3 fish often. In the next couple weeks red fish should begin to school-up and when they do it will result in more great days on the water! For available dates contact me at 830-857-0405 or [email protected]


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

